# Screen Printing using a Vinyl cutter



## thatguygary (Jun 23, 2010)

Hey folks has any body ever heard of a screen printing technique using a vinyl that has been cut from a plotter on the screen instead of emulsion and burning the screen? I saw someone do it on youtube


----------



## SnapGraphics (Dec 21, 2010)

I have heard of it but never done it. I am printing some simple shirts off tomorrow with fairly simple text and will be attempting it for the first time.


----------



## SnapGraphics (Dec 21, 2010)

The only videos I found had the vinyl applied to the squegee side of the screen. I always thought of doing this on the garment side just to create a thin gasket. I guess I was wrong.


----------



## tv23 (Feb 7, 2011)

I looked into it for curiosity. I found out that as long as the vinyl stencil is on the inside it's ok. If it's on the bottom you risk pushing the stencil off with all the ink. Quite messy.


----------



## SnapGraphics (Dec 21, 2010)

tv23 said:


> I looked into it for curiosity. I found out that as long as the vinyl stencil is on the inside it's ok. If it's on the bottom you risk pushing the stencil off with all the ink. Quite messy.


Yeah that was my hesitation up to now. Tomorrow afternoon I will print off a few shirts and let everyone know ho it goes.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

I heard of it a while back. I think sticking the vinyl on either side is OK. Try searching as that is how I got the info I posted.


----------



## cookiesa (Feb 27, 2008)

I have used them before, quick easy way to do one off prints or short runs. My preference was to have the vinyl on the Tee side, otherwise you can have bleed issues.

CHeap sign vinyl is all you need, makes doing short runs viable.


----------



## k m toydarian (Dec 24, 2008)

Did this last week for a really quick sample mock up. I put the vinyl on the back (tee) side. I figured if on the top, and the squeegee caught any little parts it would cause more mess. It worked fine. I printed 7 or 8 prints and tests. I simplified the distressed text design for easy weeding while still keeping the gist. Print looked the same as emulsion. I'd probably not do something too intricate of course as it'd take more time to weed than would be worth it.
It would be a good technique for adding a small design element over a larger print done on an exposed screen, so you don't have to burn a screen for some small accent.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

Cheaper than dry stencils


----------



## johnbol1 (Aug 19, 2010)

great idea, I will try this next week.


----------



## BoydRiver (Aug 12, 2008)

Do you mean this?
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t108909.html


----------



## dadaga (Jul 2, 2009)

This is great for short runs no more then 10-15 Shirts one color not on the shirt side and clean the Screen Right away


----------

